# Advice on Ipod 5gen 80Gig Video Cradle and integration to Monsoon



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I've nailed down the parts needed but have a question about the Ipod cradle and have been unable to find answers. Enfig offers the Proclip 836846 pass thru cradle or the Dension ILCR345 cradle for the full size Ipod. My question is this....does the Dension cradle work with the Blitz and other aftermarket integration kits or is it designed to work only with Dension products?


----------

